
“Kill the Sidebar” concept for WordPress bloggers - NordWoodThemes
http://daze.nordwoodthemes.com/
======
mattbgates
Did away with my sidebar long ago..
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/)

It has become an unnecessary distraction for the eye. More room and better use
made for content! Kill the sidebar!

